# Компрессионные переломы позвоночника тел Т4,Т6,Т9



## denik2017stok (17 Фев 2017)

вопрос такой я живу в Сумской области к кому мне обратитса за лечением мне нада специалист в которого подобные болезни были и он имеет навыки по этой болезни что бы вылечить,в данный момент прочитавши про переломы боюсь я понял когда они появились примерно 2008-2009 год у меня была авария меня збил скутэр и гдето через 1-2месяца начались ужасные боли в спине я был на обсл в трех больницах и они то почки смотрели то сотрясение головы ренген одно делали но спины нет но современем спена перестала болеть и мы как то забыли не болит значит уже все но по комисии нашли этот диагноз и сказали что были переломы ранее но уже прошло около 8 лет после этого,мне хочетса узнать чи смогу я излечить это и скоко это стоит финансово.


и с чего мне начать?спать на твердой ровной поверхности стоит ли дальше заниматса на турнику,какието домашние упражнние может помогут,но болей не чего такого нету,может масажи или еще что то,и я смотрел что для поддержки водят воздушний шарик накачивают его костным цементом або хирургическое установка имплантов что более эфективное и безопасное в моем случае меня очень беспокоит чи не ограничетса способности тоесть ходьбы спорт движения?

   

по словам врачя в данный момент у меня визуально не чего не изменилось но он сказал если не займешся этим через 10-15 лет позвоночкик согнетса,а при осложнении может быть горб и спорт тогда не поможет я не много в панике и прошу помощи.Помогите пожалуйста!


Сылка на созданую ранее тему в форуме https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26555/#post-301851


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2017)

Уже все срослось.
Живите и радуйтесь.
На форуме есть тема про профилактику боли в спине.
Почитайте.
Организуйте рабочее место и время.
Подберите ЛФК восстановительного и затем тренировочного уровня.
И радуйтесь!


----------



## denik2017stok (18 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Уже все срослось.
> Живите и радуйтесь.
> На форуме есть тема про профилактику боли в спине.
> Почитайте.
> ...


так не чего не поменяетса?не будет усложнений?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Фев 2017)

Прочитайте как делать фото снимков правильно, чтобы хорошо посмотреть.
Но если будете учитывать имеющееся состояние и заботиться о профилактике будущих проблем, то будет как у всех и даже лучше.


----------



## denik2017stok (18 Фев 2017)

@Доктор Ступин,


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Прочитайте как делать фото снимков правильно, что бы хорошо посмотреть.
> Но если будете учитывать имеющееся состояние и заботиться о профилактике будущих проблем, то будет как у все и даже лучше.


проблема в том что снимков дома нету они у военкомате не дают дело на дом потому я снимок зделал у окна


----------



## denik2017stok (18 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Прочитайте как делать фото снимков правильно, чтобы хорошо посмотреть.
> Но если будете учитывать имеющееся состояние и заботиться о профилактике будущих проблем, то будет как у всех и даже лучше.


вы можете мне точно сказать что делать и как лечить эта болезнь серьезная и жить радоваца после того как узнал я не могу бо хочу быть увереный в завтрешнем дне,скажите прямо как можно вылечитса от этой болезни,или уже шанс упущеный скажите что бы там не было!!!!!!!!!!!!!!я хочу знать конкретно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2017)

Если на ноге перелом, и он сросся, то Вы как жить будете?


----------

